# Show vs Tell - It suddenly makes sense



## Twook00 (Nov 8, 2012)

Busted out the ole MS Paint today.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Nov 8, 2012)

I think you've got it.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 9, 2012)

I was crazy once...

They locked me in a rubber room.  _Drove me crazy._


----------



## FatCat (Nov 9, 2012)

I was never crazy, I'm a psychiatrist and I told myself so.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 9, 2012)

Sparkie said:


> I was crazy once...
> 
> They locked me in a rubber room.  _Drove me crazy._



Was that because the room was round and they told you to sit in a corner?


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 9, 2012)

Reaver said:


> Was that because the room was round and they told you to sit in a corner?



Nope.  They told me there was a nickel in the corner.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Nov 9, 2012)

Twook00,

Did you create this image?  If so, may I use it in a blog post next week?

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## Twook00 (Nov 9, 2012)

BWFoster78 said:


> Twook00,
> 
> Did you create this image?  If so, may I use it in a blog post next week?
> 
> ...



I did create it and you can certainly use it.


----------



## Twook00 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sparkie said:


> I was crazy once...
> 
> They locked me in a rubber room.  _Drove me crazy._



Crazy?  I was crazy once....  They put me in a rounnnd rubber room.

I died in that round rubber room.  They buried me six feet under.  Six feet under?!  There's worms six feet under.  Works drive me craaaazy!  ...........  Crazy?  I was crazy once....


----------



## BWFoster78 (Nov 9, 2012)

Twook00 said:


> I did create it and you can certainly use it.



Great!  How do you want it attributed?


----------



## Twook00 (Nov 9, 2012)

BWFoster78 said:


> Great!  How do you want it attributed?



Honestly, if you don't have to I wouldn't even worry about it.  Is that cool?


----------



## BWFoster78 (Nov 9, 2012)

Twook00 said:


> Honestly, if you don't have to I wouldn't even worry about it.  Is that cool?



Not a problem.  I'll say I found it on Mythic Scribes and leave it at that.

Really good and funny cartoon, though.

Thanks!


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 23, 2012)

Sparkie said:


> I was crazy once...
> 
> They locked me in a rubber room.  _Drove me crazy._



You were in a room driving? You must be crazy. You were crazy and it was driving you crazy? Were you going circles?


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 23, 2012)

SeverinR said:


> You were in a room driving? You must be crazy. You were crazy and it was driving you crazy? Were you going circles?



As Jimmy Piersoll once said:  "I'm crazy and I've got the papers to prove it!"


----------



## Reaver (Nov 28, 2012)

Sparkie said:


> As Jimmy Piersoll once said:  "I'm crazy and I've got the papers to prove it!"



Oh Sparkie, you little scamp!


----------

